
Grokking V8 closures (2012) - s16h
http://mrale.ph/blog/2012/09/23/grokking-v8-closures-for-fun.html
======
wging
Now I really wonder what the state of v8 internals is today. Anyone have more
up-to-date information?

~~~
mraleph
This is still true and unlikely to change in the observable future.

There is only one update: inlining with a change of context should now be
supported on all architectures. I will update the post.

